# Ideas of what to mix with these EO's?



## SoapyGoats (Dec 30, 2016)

I  *cough*  love buying essential oils that sound cool...expensive addiction I'm telling ya!

Anyway, I now have some eo's that I don't know what to do with but want to use them, ideas? I have a host of other eo's besides these ones 

Rosewood
Copaiba
Cajeput
Ravensara
Ajowan
Niaouli
Tangerine (common yes, but I don't know what to do with it since I like other citruses better!)
Fir Needle
Pin Needle Scotch
Benzion
Anise Star


----------



## TeresaT (Dec 30, 2016)

Mix the tangerine with equal parts orange and grapefruit EOs then one half part spearmint.  It makes a lovely citrus mint that does well in CO soap.  You can even add some lemon for a zestier kick.  Citrus mint is my most popular fragrance.  I'm at work right mow and don't have the exact EOs that I put into it.  I can check when I get home, if you want.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 30, 2016)

2 parts lavender, 2 parts lemon and 1 part rosewood is lovely. But of course the lemon fades. I think I would try 2 parts lavender, 1 part rosewood and 1/2 part litsea or lemongrass instead.

If you have ylang ylang and amyris a blend I like is 2 parts lavender, 1 or 2 parts ylang ylang, 1 part amyris.


----------



## SoapyGoats (Dec 30, 2016)

Oooh, Teresa, that sounds so good! Would love the 'recipe' for that 
Dibbles, I'm going to have to try that first blend, it sounds good. I have Ylang Ylang but not Amyris...what does it smell like?


----------



## lsg (Dec 30, 2016)

You might try this chart:

http://www.lgbotanicals.com/assets/pdf/harmoniousblendschart.pdf


----------



## Debs (Jan 9, 2017)

TeresaT said:


> Mix the tangerine with equal parts orange and grapefruit EOs then one half part spearmint.  It makes a lovely citrus mint that does well in CO soap.  You can even add some lemon for a zestier kick.  Citrus mint is my most popular fragrance.  I'm at work right mow and don't have the exact EOs that I put into it.  I can check when I get home, if you want.



Hi Teresa -  hope you get this as it's a couple of weeks since it was posted- I'd love to hear exactly what you put in your citrus mint recipe.  I've been playing with lime, orange 10x and maychang which is lovely and i think it may last longer than some of my other experiments but the thought of adding mint sounds lush!!  i found a recipe today which put eucalyptus with peppermint that i might try too so i could do it at the same time as yours?!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 9, 2017)

Since you enjoy EOs so much, I'd blend anything with anything else! get a paper towel or a coffee filter, put a few drops of EO on it, put it in a plastic baggie or a babyfood jar, write the blend on there, then take a survey! There are lots of "tried and true" combos...but you may stumble onto something new and wonderful.

I would also look at what EOs you have that are lip safe and try combinations with them to find something new for lip balm.


----------



## TeresaT (Jan 11, 2017)

Debs said:


> Hi Teresa -  hope you get this as it's a couple of weeks since it was posted- I'd love to hear exactly what you put in your citrus mint recipe.  I've been playing with lime, orange 10x and maychang which is lovely and i think it may last longer than some of my other experiments but the thought of adding mint sounds lush!!  i found a recipe today which put eucalyptus with peppermint that i might try too so i could do it at the same time as yours?!


I completely forgot about this.  I'm sorry.  I just printed out the recipe.  I made a large batch of it and used these amounts:  1.2 oz Pink Grapefruit, 1 oz Spearmint, 4 oz Sweet Orange and 4 oz Tangerine.  This made 10.2 oz which may be too much for you to try out.   The 1 oz recipe is: 3.34 g Pink Grapefruit, 2.78 g Spearmint, 11.12 g Sweet Orange and 11.12 g Tangerine.  You can round these numbers off and it won't matter much.  

I also pulled up the recipe I used for the grapefruit rosemary my friend liked:  58 g Pink Grapefruit and 28 g Rosemary.  It was supposed to be a 2:1 ratio grapefruit to rosemary, but I was slightly off with the rosemary.  I don't think it really matters much; however, rosemary _is_ much stronger smelling than grapefruit, so maybe that one gram does matter.  

I've got to go to work, but remind me again, I've got an awesome recipe for bug repellent that is only EOs (a LOT of eo's).  My friend tested it out during the summer in the woods.  Not a tick, gnat, mosquito (or person) came within a mile of her.  :mrgreen:


----------

